# NYC (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Brooklyn NY
Contact and information:
[email protected]

Channing has 8 baby rats of various colors, 8 weeks old, for adoption. Please email Channing (email above) for more information. 

Boys:

























Girls:









































Thank you,
Raquel
Contact and information:
[email protected]


----------

